# Fresh vines full of sap - can you bake them?



## TimT (10 Nov 2013)

I found some really cool vines that I think will look great in my jungle themed new tank:






Only problem is that they are fresh. Like in really fresh! Does anybody have any info on how to cure/prepare them for my tank and get rid of the sap?

I was thinking about baking them in my oven at fairly low temperatures. I read that wood start to char at ~120 degrees Celsius and some start igniting at 150. Perhaps leave them in the oven the better part of a day at ~100 degrees? While I'm home of course to avoid any disasters 

After that procedure I would soak them the usual way and wait for them to sink and bleed as much tannin as possible.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## kirk (10 Nov 2013)

I'm not sure about fresh vines but I have heard of people sealing wood with fibre glass resin painted over it to seal. It's going to stink in your oven can't you just put it in the airing cupboard or get a friend to put it by there log burner to dry it out abit? Interesting idea you have would look pretty smart with moss on top


----------



## devo (10 Nov 2013)

It looks rather a lot like Honeysuckle. I have no idea whether it is safe to use or not. With a bit of luck, Darrel will be along in a minute with a better answer !


----------



## dw1305 (11 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





devo said:


> It looks rather a lot like Honeysuckle


 I think it is Honeysuckle (_Lonicera periclymenum_) as well. I wouldn't use them fresh as Honeysuckle has quite a few alkaloids and associated compounds <Lonicera periclymenum Honeysuckle PFAF Plant Database>.

I'd be tempted to strip the bark off, and then leave them somewhere to dry out for a couple of months, then I'd soak them before use.

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2013)

kirk said:


> I'm not sure about fresh vines but I have heard of people sealing wood with fibre glass resin painted over it to seal. It's going to stink in your oven can't you just put it in the airing cupboard or get a friend to put it by there log burner to dry it out abit? Interesting idea you have would look pretty smart with moss on top


 An airing cupboard for two months would be a good option although four months would be much better! An oven would work too but use 40c max for a few (4-5) 12 hour sessions. Fiberglass is not really a good option unless you really have a lot of knowledge of the product but polyurethane varnish would be good, best of all epoxy could be used however, you would still need to dry the material.


----------



## TimT (11 Nov 2013)

Thank you both, really appreciate it!

I ended up giving them an ~8-10 hours yesterday in my oven at ~100 degrees Celsius in case that the verdict would be positive from you guys. They now weigh maybe a third of what they did before so I think all the moisture of the sap is out.

I'll maybe give them some more hours in the oven tonight but after that I'll strip the loose bark per recommendation of Darrell and then soak them in a plastic tank with a small powerhead and some active charcoal and wait for them to sink. After that it's time to send in the canaries (I'm looking at you little Chili Rasbora that me LFS sold me with only one eye + a couple of snails and a shrimp  )


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2013)

I tried honeysuckle that had been pealed from wood left in our wood store when I first entered the hobby and sadly it rots extremely quickly and takes on the same structural density as wet straw, like slightly rigid cord within a month or so.


----------



## TimT (11 Nov 2013)

Thanks Garaf! I'll discard the thinnest of the vines and hope the thicker ones have more substance. They seem more wood-like. Did you notice any severe change of water color or fish deaths when using them?


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2013)

If you are really keen to use them, then as I say you could treat them with polyurethane varnish, something like G4 would see them last for years although it will darken the wood. If you are really really keen the coat them with West Systems Epoxy & they should last for 20 years.


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2013)

They seemed wood like when they went in, but it didn't seem to take long for them to change.

I don't remember there being any discolouration or anything I just remember them being very mushy when touched as part of maintenance and on taking them out they were shot. It was a very long time ago I just remember it as being a failed experiment.


----------



## TimT (11 Nov 2013)

Garuf said:


> They seemed wood like when they went in, but it didn't seem to take long for them to change.


Hmmm... That doesn't sound too promissing. Which leads to:



foxfish said:


> If you are really keen to use them, then as I say you could treat them with polyurethane varnish, something like G4 would see them last for years although it will darken the wood. If you are really really keen the coat them with West Systems Epoxy & they should last for 20 years.


Ok! That seems like the way ahead then. Inspiring logs in your signature too! I'll try to Google up what those products are called in Denmark 

Thanks!


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2013)

Hi Tim, like I say you will need to be keen to go to the trouble of coating the wood,
You would need to ensues the vines are completely coated but if you do go ahead, they would be very long lasting.
Epoxy is widely available world wide, any boat chandler will stock it for instance, however it is not cheap & is messy to apply!


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Nov 2013)

TimT said:


> Hmmm... That doesn't sound too promissing. Which leads to:
> 
> 
> Ok! That seems like the way ahead then. Inspiring logs in your signature too! I'll try to Google up what those products are called in Denmark
> ...


Ime west system has been available in the 3 countries I've lived in. Most composites supply places in the uk will ship to europe.


----------



## TimT (11 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys! West Systems is available in Denmark. This system seems like the a possible candidate:
WEST SYSTEM | Epoxy Resins and Hardeners
Ollie, is that the one you have experience with? Only wildcard is what the surface finish will look like. I hope it will be invisible under water and not a shiny finish like porcelain that reflects the light in an unnatural way.


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2013)

Epoxy cures complexly clear & is very easy to blush with wire wool or a wet n dry sponge pad to give a mat finish.


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Nov 2013)

Looks like the stuff. Foxfish will be able to give you a better idea on that I've never used it in an aquarium only on boats and planes


----------



## plantbrain (15 Nov 2013)

It'll rot really fast, with water changes, you are okay. Green wood/bushes etc, bad idea. 
Old long dead, very dense/hard= best.

Vines coming down have not been done that much really. 
LED lighting gives the best color and effect IME with that type of scaping. 

Kessil Amazon sun produced a perfect light vine combo for a tank I tested them out on.


----------



## TimT (15 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll give it a go with the epoxy once the next paycheck arrives. I have paid for filtration and substrate this month already for my 360 liter tank so supplies are running thin money-wise 



plantbrain said:


> LED lighting gives the best color and effect IME with that type of scaping.


Yeah, I got that sorted already. I build myself a DIY luminaire with LEDs:

DIY ADA Aquasky style LED luminaire | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers!


----------

